# Albino tiger Oscar



## k5MOW (Sep 14, 2016)

Here is one I took with my prime 50 mm lens. Taken through the glass of the aquarium obviously. 

Shutter speed 1/200
F Stop 1.8
ISO 800
50 mm Prime


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 14, 2016)

It's a nice shot but cropped a bit tight, missing part of the fin and tail.


----------



## k5MOW (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.


----------

